
Vox Media to Cut 200 Freelancers, Citing California Gig-Worker Law - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/16/business/media/vox-media-california-job-cuts.html
======
bernierocks
This law won't result in more people with full-time employment. It will result
in more job loss.

~~~
this-ali
Agreed. It's difficult to get on a full-time job after working on high paying
gigs.

Any idea of how much is paid to content writes?

